# maf



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

will an slp maf made for ls1 gtos fit my gto with an ls2?? and will i gain anything from it without a tune and a stock motor? because some guy wants to sell a brand new one for 75


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Pass on it. 2 main reasons. 1, it will have no gain for you as yours is bigger. 2, yours has an IAT sensor in it and the SLP one made for an 04 uses an external IAT sensor. You can get a sensor like an 04 and go to Caspers.com and get a split out adapter. The SLP MAF is difficult to tune smoothly for some reason. You will spend more making it work to make it not worth it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The stock MAF works fine until you go like 500+ hp. Don't waste your money. There is no gains to be had.

As GTOJer stated, the LS1 and LS2 are differnt.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I agree with the others no gain, I beleave that they are the same size at 85mm. If you had an LS1 then that would be a about a 10mm differance in size.


----------

